# How I Get A PLL Skip Everytime! (Snipe Method)



## SnipeCube (Apr 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V4ScbqHGNg I forgot to put the scramble, but its just an example.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh boy...


----------



## SnipeCube (Apr 5, 2013)

What?


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 5, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oh boy...



+1

Maybe you could actually explain what you are doing, because just mumbling and doing moves tells us nothing about how the method works. On top of that, from what I did understand, the method seems pretty crappy, it's basically just beginners stuff, which is obviously incredibly slow.


----------



## SnipeCube (Apr 5, 2013)

Basically what it is, Is Intuitivly Permuting Last Layer While Preserving it with different Oll Algorithms which are much less than fredrich oll and pll.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 5, 2013)

SnipeCube said:


> Basically what it is, Is Intuitivly Permuting Last Layer While Preserving it with different Oll Algorithms which are much less than fredrich oll and pll.



Yeah, that's really crappy and slow.


----------



## SnipeCube (Apr 5, 2013)

Its better for beginners to get more advanced without learning alot of new algorithms.


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Apr 5, 2013)

So it's pretty much CFPO instead of CFOP.


----------



## etshy (Apr 5, 2013)

guythatlikesOH said:


> So it's pretty much CFPO instead of CFOP.



I was just going to say that , he's just doing corner permutation before edges , no skips at all


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 5, 2013)

So basically, it's CFOP except with a LL method of EO, EP, CO+CP?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 5, 2013)

Not even that. He just got lucky on the last layer with a PLL skip and is now making it seem like he knows what the hell he's doing.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Apr 5, 2013)

I lol'd so hard when you were like you can just follow the scramble...


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 5, 2013)

No.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 5, 2013)

"white front, blue top"

finishes scramble

somehow, the blue is now on the front face with yellow on top. lol


----------



## MWilson (Apr 5, 2013)

This is very fascinating, but I don't think it's more efficient than the popular CFEOZBLL.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 5, 2013)

That's still 2-look last layer


----------



## SnipeCube (Apr 5, 2013)

No, I actually I do know what the HxxL Im doing. I intuitivly permute last layer before I orient using Beginners method or a couple of OLL's I know. I Have no idea how this video is getting so much hate. It's just a video. It's not a skip, but a more intuitive way to permute it, so that it makes OLL the last step, and it "Skips" Fredrichs PLL.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 5, 2013)

complete bs.

delete thread plz.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 5, 2013)

SnipeCube said:


> No, I actually I do know what the HxxL Im doing. I intuitivly permute last layer before I orient using Beginners method or a couple of OLL's I know. I Have no idea how this video is getting so much hate. It's just a video. *It's not a skip*, but a more intuitive way to permute it, so that it makes OLL the last step, and it "Skips" Fredrichs PLL.



The title of the thread is "How I get a PLL Skip Everytime!".  

Upon clicking the video link, which by the way, you should embed, we assume that this method will ensure that we get a regular PLL skip everytime using the same method we use for OLL. Just my thoughts though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 5, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> complete bs.
> 
> delete thread plz.



yes.

that video terrible, really hard to follow.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 5, 2013)

Also, it's not a PLL skip if PLL is not one of the steps in the method. Just like how a 1LLL is not a PLL skip. Can't believe I'm comparing this to 1LLLs...


----------



## SnipeCube (Apr 6, 2013)

Dude what is your problem? I just put a video up to educate people. Your making some huge deal out of it. If you dont like it than dont watch the video and dont visit the thread!


----------



## Czery (Apr 6, 2013)

This thread is highly misleading. 
It's also not informative at all in that it explains nothing. 
Thus, bad thread is bad. 

There, I have summarized Kir's drunk (drunken?) rant.

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## wontolla (Apr 6, 2013)

SnipeCube said:


> ...I Have no idea how this video is getting so much hate...



Because the title is misleading. People think it's about how to get a PLL skip everytime. And...well...it isn't.

But don't worry, the thread will be deleted soon.


----------



## SnipeCube (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CzPkTRv4PI This is an explanation to the people who hated this video... This is a TUTORIAL on how to do it! How to do... SNIPE METHOD!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 6, 2013)

you still didnt put the scramble in the description
you should scramble white top green front.
you are bad at making the cross
you should post a reconstruction of that video or some example solves
this LL method is called the beginners method

this video is worse than the previous one


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 6, 2013)

You just did the beginners method. I think we are done here.


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 6, 2013)

so how DO you do it?


----------



## SnipeCube (Apr 6, 2013)

I said the scramble out loud.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 6, 2013)

that last "L" in your scramble was was preformed as a L'.

also, I sense angst.


----------



## SnipeCube (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok than.

I said it wrong but on cubetimer it was right.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 6, 2013)

SnipeCube said:


> I said it wrong but on cubetimer it was right.



you should put the scramble in the description
the edit button is a thing



SnipeCube said:


> Ok than.



then*

you are a noob.

here are some tips to help you:
if you think you came up with a new method, you probably didn't.
explain stuff better.


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 6, 2013)

So if you are too lazy to watch the video, here is the summary of steps:

1. F2L
2. EO
3. EP
4. CP
5. CO

Hmmm looks a lot like beginners method.


----------



## AlexByard (Apr 6, 2013)

In the most not hateful manor possible, just stop. It's great that you are thinking about how the cube is solved and are trying to develop on it... Every cuber has done it. But you have only yourself too blame...

This is obviously just a beginners method variant (or just simply is), as pointed out. 

If you are going too claim something like a PLL skipping method then maybe first realise that it no longer becomes PLL but rather 1LLL. But this is not one look as you have shown it.... More like 12.

Welcome to Speed Cubing, and the forums.... Don't be stupid.... Or Ben will hate on you.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KrisM (Apr 6, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you are a noob.





AlexByard said:


> In the most not hateful manor possible, just stop.
> 
> Welcome to Speed Cubing, and the forums.... Don't be stupid.... Or Ben will hate on you.



C'mon guys, really? I thought the forum was supposed to be a welcoming place, not a place to put down others for actually attempting a tutorial. Sure, Snipe may be a bit misinfomed and unexperienced, but that's not a reason to insult and tell him to delete the thread.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 6, 2013)

Just don't be misleading...


----------

